# cubicle-cute



## helene james

Hello, I don't really understand this phrase in the following:
A young girl was standing in front of me. Asian, black shoulder-length hair, cubicle-cute.
Ca se passe dans un bar... Mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que ça signifie... Est-ce que c'est qu'elle est mignonne, mais plutôt habillée en tenue de bureau qu'en tenue de "sortie???"
Or something totally different...?
My attempt:
Une jeune fille se tenait devant moi. Asiatique, cheveux noirs aux épaules, mignonne, en tenue de bureau...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## RedHairFrenchGuy

Une coupe au carré ? (des cheveux au niveau des épaules), c'est une répétion je pense


----------



## helene james

Vous croyez que cubicle-cute ça veut dire coupe au carré? Vous êtes sûr?


----------



## OLN

Je ne connais pas non plus "cubicle" pour désigner une coupe de cheveux.

- "mignonne, dans le style employée de bureau"  (pas forcément en tenue de bureau) ? 
- cubicle désigne aussi un petit espace privé dans un dortoir.


----------



## helene james

Oui, c'est ce que j'avais compris au début... Je me disais qu'il parlait peut-être du léger décalage entre le lieu (un bar, tard) et sa tenue, son style...


----------



## helene james

D'autant que c'est un bar pour jeunes, très décontracté voire un peu pourri, dans un bled du Midwest;.. tandis qu'on l'apprend après, elle vient de New York, et est là pour le travail.


----------



## loricat

As a native English speaker, I've never heard the phrase, but yes, "mignonne, dans le style employée de bureau" is pretty close to what I would understand. A more understated style, not dressed in anything flashy for the clubs, most likely coming from work.


----------



## helene james

Yes I guess, that's it, thank you, that makes perfect sense. Translating it in such a "compacted" way is not so easy, but at least, I understand: Thank you all. I'll let you know if I come up with something !


----------



## CarlosRapido

There is another possibility... cubicles/alcoves also exist in certain types of bars, and, considering the semi darkness that prevails in such cubicles, it may well mean that the girl in question appears cute until one takes her out into the light.  A little reading downstream from that expression might help clarify...


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I'd go with the office employee meaning. 

Just found a page with images of various outfits, and this one is cubicle-cute.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Nicomon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd go with the office employee meaning.
> 
> Just found a page with images of various outfits, and this one is cubicle-cute.



Good find, and I stand corrected


----------



## helene james

Thank you, yes, that's it!


----------



## Micia93

Je trouve "style employée de bureau" franchement péjoratif (même si je travaille moi-même dans un bureau! )
est-ce que "cubicle-cute" l'est aussi? cela ne transparait pas dans bvos échanges de fils


----------



## helene james

A mon avis, non, ce n'est pas péjoratif, c'est surtout une description de son style vestimentaire qui jure, je pense, sur celui des clients et clientes du bar où ils se trouvent. Je ne sais pas, elle doit être en tailleur pantalon, ou en jupe mi-longue, quelque chose comme ça, alors que les autres sont plutôt en micro-short ou en robes bains de soleil.... Pas vraiment trouvé une très bonne traduction, en fait.


----------



## helene james

C'est vraiment le genre d'expressions contractées, je trouve, qui sont difficiles à rendre. Si tu vas sur la tenue dans le fil de Carlos, tu verras que ce n'a pas l'air péjoratif... C'est le genre de trucs, j'imagine qu'on trouverait dans les pages modes d'un magazine, genre: comment s'habiller en toutes circonstances: sorties, entretien d'embauche; cubicle cute... (genre sexy casual au bureau)


----------



## Micia93

Je n'ai pas pu ouvrir le fil (de Nicomon en fait)
un style bon-chic bon genre ? (péjoratif aussi)
un style passe-partout?


----------



## helene james

Merci, bon chic bon genre, je pense que c'est too much. Même si elle l'est certainement comparée aux autres clients du bar. Passe-partout... C'est un peu flou. Mais je ne vais pas chercher à trouver une formule, je crois que je vais me contenter d'une périphrase.


----------



## helene james

Peut-être un truc comme "mignonne, sans ostentation".


----------



## helene james

Evidemment, ce n'est pas du tout le même "niveau de langue"./ Mais je pense que ça rend à peu près l'impression.


----------



## Micia93

oui "sans ostentation" conviendrait le mieux! (ha! on ne peut pas toujours coller à l'original!)


----------



## helene james

Et non! Surtout des "formules" comme ça....  Le livre en est truffé (of course!) Merci à tous!


----------



## CarlosRapido

hors sujet mais...Qu'avez vous tous à apprêter la péjoration à toutes les sauces?  Si le phénomène continue de prendre de l'ampleur, on devra invalider 95% du dico et rendre toute conversation impossible.


----------



## Micia93

Ce forum existe aussi pour exprimer comment nous, français, ressentons un mot ou une expression (et de même pour les anglophones), inutile d'invalider 95% du dico!


----------



## helene james

d'autre part, pour traduire un mot, une expression, il est indispensable de savoir quelles sont ses connotations dans la langue d'origine!


----------



## OLN

"mignonne, sans ostentation" n'a plus grand chose à voir avec le monde de l'entreprise.
Je suggérais "employée de bureau" parce que c'est je crois le poste qui correspond à "cubicle". Il n'y a absolument rien de péjoratif, ou alors certains d'entre vous trouveraient-ils la fonction d'employé de bureau digne de complexes ? Honni soit qui mal y pense !

"mignonne et bien mise", si vous ne souhaitez pas appeler un chat un chat ?


----------



## helene james

Je ne trouvais pas ça péjoratif, mais un peu long dans la phrase.


----------



## helene james

Et aussi, l'image (http://www.roiworld.com/dress-up-challenge/dress-up/clg_view.rwp?uniq=2793486) comme la formulation me laissait à penser que ce qu'il fallait suggérer c'était un style vestimentaire, plus qu'une occupation Après je n'étais pas forcément très satisfaite non plus de "sans ostentation".... "bien mise" n'a pas non plus grand-chose à voir avec l'entreprise. Mais vous avez peut-être raison, peut-être le mieux est-il de coller à l'original.


----------



## OLN

helene james said:


> Et aussi, l'image (http://www.roiworld.com/dress-up-challenge/dress-up/clg_view.rwp?uniq=2793486) comme la formulation me laissait à penser que ce qu'il fallait suggérer c'était un style vestimentaire, plus qu'une occupation Après je n'étais pas forcément très satisfaite non plus de "sans ostentation".... "bien mise" n'a pas non plus grand-chose à voir avec l'entreprise. Mais vous avez peut-être raison, peut-être le mieux est-il de coller à l'original.



Oui, ce n'est pas à nous de juger les goûts et fantasmes du protagoniste.


----------



## CarlosRapido

helene james said:


> d'autre part, pour traduire un mot, une expression, il est indispensable de savoir quelles sont ses connotations dans la langue d'origine!



d'accord, mais quand la phrase originale ne sous-entend pas de péjoration je crois qu'il est inutile d'y aller d'un sentiment personnel.

Would 'office chic' be more translatable?


----------



## helene james

Non, mais il ne s'agit pas de la juger, et le protagoniste ne la juge pas, et ne fantasme pas dessus non plus, le contexte le montre. Je pense vraiment qu'il la décrit, simplement.


----------



## helene james

@ carlos, nous nous posions la question, simplement. est-ce péjoratif dans le texte original? est-ce que ça ne sonne pas péjoratif en français? c'était une simple question de traduction.


----------



## helene james

office chic, yes, that's what i understand, now, that's why i went for "sans ostentation", at one point, which to me, sort of implied a certain attire that could be both cute and consistent with just coming out of the office, i.e. not overly "sexy". and to say "office chic", in french, we would not say "employée de bureau", i think. because of "employée" maybe. And again the rejudice is not mine, it's the way I think it is used commonly. thank you for your help!


----------



## Micia93

_Il n'y a absolument rien de péjoratif, ou alors certains d'entre vous trouveraient-ils la fonction d'employé de bureau digne de complexes ? Honni soit qui mal y pense !

_ OLN, je *suis* une employée de bureau et le terme en lui-même n'est absolument pas péjoratif. Il en est autrement quant à l'expression : avoir un style d'employée de bureau, non ? (même réflexion avec le mot "fontionnaire" qui en soi n'est pas péjoratif du tout, mais si tu dis "il a une tête de fonctionnaire", ça le devient)


----------



## CarlosRapido

mais pourquoi est-ce-que le fait de dire 'tête de fonctionnaire' serait automatiquement négatif et dérogatoire? N'a t'on pas besoin de plus de contexte pour porter ce genre de jugement?  Considérez ceci;  "Un grand noir grisonnant, complet sombre et lunettes carrées à monture de nacre, arborant un air de compétence calme et assuré.  Une tête de fonctionnaire aguerri s'il en fut."  Où est la péjoration?


----------



## Micia93

Evidemment, tu rajoutes un adjectif très valorisant "aguerri", ce qui change tout
mais si tu dis : "quel pauvre type, une vrai tête de fonctionnaire!" c'est différent
tout dépend du contexte et de la façon surtout dont c'est dit.


----------



## CarlosRapido

> c'est différent tout dépend du contexte et de la façon surtout dont c'est dit.


  mon point exactement, merci!


----------

